# Duluth Minnesota.



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

My DW and myself, we live in Saskatoon Saskatchewan, plan to meet her cousin and her husband , they live in Brampton Ontario, plan to get together with our rigs. It has been suggested a good halfway point to meet is Duluth Minn.

We have never been there (my preference would have been Lake of the Woods area.) We are looking for suggestions for RV parks in the Duluth area, and attractions for two couples in our 60's, that we might enjoy.

They will want to travel through Michigan, as it for them is the most sensible route, as well as he feels he will get better gas prices going as much as possible through the U S other than Ontario.

I wonder if with our $1.40 Canadian, necessary to buy one U S dollar-- if gas will turn out to be cheaper ?, and will we almost pay $50.00 per nite in a RV park that would cost $35.00 US. Are there any good parks, with more reasonable rates in that area (not necessarily right in Duluth?) As of now We would drive our Yellowhead highway 16, to Winnipeg, then the Trans Canada number one to Kenora Ontario. We would probably go south from there crossing the border at international Falls,and travel to the to Duluth area.

Any suggestions ?


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Hummmm !----Guess no one has been to Duluth Minnesota ?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nope...

Good luck with your trip


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

We are looking at a kayaking trip in July to the Boundary Waters area of MN (north of Duluth) so I have been watching this thread for info. Must be nobody has vacation in the area.


----------



## Tiger02 (Apr 16, 2006)

We stayed at Ogstons RV Park just to the northwest of Duluth back in August 2012. We only stayed for several nights and used it as a base camp to visit the area. No license needed to fish in the lakes either. Depending on availability, Indian Point Campground would have been my preferred spot, but they were full at the time.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks Tiger02----As a matter of fact that is where we intend to stay , after doing some research, and after phoning the RV park. Seems like a reasonable place , and i like the idea it is family owned , at a reasonable price as possible.


----------

